# New Ohio Monster Bow Kill ????



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

A friend set me this pic. Its going around, this buck was taken September
29th , Just south of Wooster. Anyone have info on this buck, I hope its NOT
BS (and Im NOT saying it is) I just would like to hear the story of the hunt 
and talk to the hunter. Who said Ohio has no World class deer ??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Quite a few pictures floating around, and I think some more posts here as well. It was legit, green score was around 256&#8221;.
I&#8217;ve never heard anyone say Ohio doesn&#8217;t have big deer?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Quite a few pictures floating around, and I think some more posts here as well. It was legit, green score was around 256.
> Ive never heard anyone say Ohio doesnt have big deer?


At first glance of the thumbnail, I thought I'd seen the pic before but, on closer examination, I realized that wasn't the case. Could very well be another Ohio giant, but I'd like more info, like, at least, the county where it was taken. Will await further word before jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

today i saw a picture that is different from the ones floating around online. A guy i know from loudenville showed it to me he said every body in his town, 20 or so miles from where that deer was killed, has been talking about that deer for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

He has such a crap eating grin hat it's all over his face!

Can I list all the jealous comments that I am sure are floating around with this picture?

It is photoshopped
That picture is from Kansas
It was high fence
It was pen raised

Lol. What have I missed?


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

what a monster! Just emagine the emotions you would be going through from start to finish on that hunt! the highest of highs! It was shot of a guy i work withs land.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen two pics of this deer, this one that seems to be taken on the night of the hunt and another that is more of a staged trophy shot. My uncle who is a manager at ten point, I believe has either personally seen this deer or someone he knows has. I heard talk of this deer at the last family get together a week or so ago bit until recently I hadn't seen the pics. That is a tremendous ohio deer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> At first glance of the thumbnail, I thought I'd seen the pic before but, on closer examination, I realized that wasn't the case. Could very well be another Ohio giant, but I'd like more info, like, at least, the county where it was taken. Will await further word before jumping on the bandwagon.


Here's more info. This is just one link of many out there. 

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...huge-ohio-nontypical-rumored-score-256-inches

You can find a lot more on Archery Talk and Facebook.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

its legit cause my cousins, sister in laws aunt knows a guy who used to date a woman who's grandpa worked at detroit deisel with a guy who fished lake erie all the time and knew a charter capt. who's son worked on the farm where this deer was killed. what a monster!!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I understand the deer was killed in Wayne Co. Was at Gander Mtn on Saturday and the small outdoor magazine they always sell at the checkout counter had a picture on front page of this deer. Just got my Ohio Outdoor News and no pics or article on deer yet, maybe next month. Wasn't the best shot from looks of pic but bottom line is he got it. Heard from guys at Ten Point archery in Suffield that the deer jugular vein was cut. If u look at pic, you can see impact by neck.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

They don't get any bigger! Although antlers like that jump out I'd be real interested to know what the live weight on that deer was...looks like a 300+lber! He was one huge deer!


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

not alot of the story is out there yet but from my understanding he cant tell it to the pubic until febuary when it will be in north american whitetail magazine.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> its legit cause my cousins, sister in laws aunt knows a guy who used to date a woman who's grandpa worked at detroit deisel with a guy who fished lake erie all the time and knew a charter capt. who's son worked on the farm where this deer was killed. what a monster!!!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's funny right there!


----------



## bass assasin13 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I heard this story two weeks ago.....supposedly it was shot in wooster and was checked in at fin feather.....its a legit buck though just cant wait to hear the actual full story.....on the one site they said his name was "Buck Owen" and has been chasing the deer for 2 years.....either way its an Ohio Giant and a great buck.


----------



## bass assasin13 (Apr 6, 2011)

My father inlaw knows the guy who shot it. All I know is this deer was taken from Wooster


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a good picture in the daytime of the body, looks more like a horse!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> its legit cause my cousins, sister in laws aunt knows a guy who used to date a woman who's grandpa worked at detroit deisel with a guy who fished lake erie all the time and knew a charter capt. who's son worked on the farm where this deer was killed. what a monster!!!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm their cousin! Small world eh?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Was that thing shot near Fukushima or what? Man that beast is massive!

Mr. A


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> He has such a crap eating grin hat it's all over his face!
> 
> Can I list all the jealous comments that I am sure are floating around with this picture?
> 
> ...


And we have a winner! Isn't that always the way it is? My Grandpa told me something a long time ago when I was just a little shaver. He said, "Be careful of people who think that everyone else is a liar. That just means that they are liars themselves!"



M.Magis said:


> Here's more info. This is just one link of many out there.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...huge-ohio-nontypical-rumored-score-256-inches
> 
> You can find a lot more on Archery Talk and Facebook.


Thanks for the link, Magis. And the guys name is Buck Owen? Wow! Talk about synchronicity! Carl Jung, you're my hero!



youngunner said:


> Here's a good picture in the daytime of the body, looks more like a horse!!
> View attachment 85483
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right! Gotta be 300+lbs easy!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been hearing of this deer as well but those are the first pics I've seen. I've seen some dandy's but that has to take the cake.
People will be getting out their wallets to lease land over that way.


----------



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats great, congrats to Owen.. I would say thats going to be hard to beat this year.. If you would like too sell the mount i can offer 2 goats, a goat pen, & some goat feed  Nice hunt man thats one hell of a buck


----------

